# Farewell Vyatta!



## KuJoe (May 28, 2013)

We've finally kicked Vyatta out of our cabinet. Yes I'm aware EdgeOS is a Vyatta port but this one uses 1/8th of the power and handles 4x the packets for 1/4th the price.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 28, 2013)

That's... one really corny but awesome commercial.


----------



## shovenose (May 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> That's... one really corny but awesome commercial.


Yep. I ordered my friend an Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite and he's very happy with it.


----------



## Ivan (May 28, 2013)

Hahaha, great commercial!  :lol:


----------



## KuJoe (May 28, 2013)

I would get one for home but they don't have WiFi. We're trying to find a good way to mount these in our cabinet.


----------



## concerto49 (May 28, 2013)

@KuJoe, which model are you using?


----------



## mikho (May 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> That's... one really corny but awesome commercial.


FTFY

I used to have an old Edgemax router, wonder if one can upgrade the OS on it...


----------



## KuJoe (May 28, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> @KuJoe, which model are you using?


The Lite model. To my knowledge the others haven't been released yet, I would have liked to get a rackmount version but at $110 shipped I am extremely happy with these little guys.


----------



## concerto49 (May 28, 2013)

@KuJoe thanks. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1752644 says there are issues with torrenting/gaming. Has this been fixed? Have you found any other issues with it?


----------



## KuJoe (May 28, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> @KuJoe thanks. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1752644 says there are issues with torrenting/gaming. Has this been fixed? Have you found any other issues with it?


We don't allow torrents or gameservers on our network so this is a plus for us.


----------



## rds100 (May 28, 2013)

Problems related to torrents usually mean connection table overflow. Since you don't need NAT, if you can turn off conntrack the problems would probably go away.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 28, 2013)

Great Ad


----------



## wlanboy (May 28, 2013)

Cisco guys as bad guys - great Ad.


----------



## blergh (May 28, 2013)

Intersting piece of equipment, wonder if there is any resellers in Europe?


----------



## prometeus (May 28, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## Ishaq (May 28, 2013)

Interesting. Great ad too.


----------



## mikho (May 28, 2013)

blergh said:


> Intersting piece of equipment, wonder if there is any resellers in Europe?


http://www.dustin.se/product/5010653285/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite-3-port-router/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker


----------



## Jack (May 28, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> We don't allow torrents or gameservers on our network so this is a plus for us.


Isn't the issue it causes for you though by it crashing/ creating packetloss? 

You don't allow gameservers?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 28, 2013)

Erm...

In the great words of KuJoe (semi related)...


```
<alina_>BAN ALL MINECRAFT BAN ALL JAVA BAN ALL MINECRAFT BAN ALL JAVA BAN ALL MINECRAFT BAN ALL JAVA
```


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 28, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> 1/8th of the power and handles 4x the packets for 1/4th the price.


 Looks like a big move.


----------



## KuJoe (May 28, 2013)

Jack said:


> Isn't the issue it causes for you though by it crashing/ creating packetloss?
> 
> You don't allow gameservers?


We've been running it for over a month without any issues. In the event it does crash it won't result in downtime though. 

Per our TOS: "You may not run game servers (such as Minecraft)."

We do make exceptions on a per user basis and as long as the game server does not impact other users we usually allow it.


----------



## blergh (May 29, 2013)

mikho said:


> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010653285/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite-3-port-router/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker


1500?! Found this instead

http://varia-store.com/Accessories/Switches/ERLite-3-Advanced-3-port-EdgeRouter-EdgeMAX~TM~-series::1763.html


----------



## KuJoe (May 29, 2013)

1500??? I paid $110 shipped for each router. One took a month to ship from a reseller and the other arrived in a few days via eBay.


----------



## fisle (May 29, 2013)

Guys c'mon, the price is in swedish kronor, 1500SEK = $217 according to Google...

Still expensive though.


----------



## Jack (May 29, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> We've been running it for over a month without any issues. In the event it does crash it won't result in downtime though.
> 
> Per our TOS: "You may not run game servers (such as Minecraft)."
> 
> We do make exceptions on a per user basis and as long as the game server does not impact other users we usually allow it.



Fair enough, I didn't think you'd have a backup router.


----------



## KuJoe (May 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> Fair enough, I didn't think you'd have a backup router.


Yup, I always have redundant networking equipment to make up for my inexperience with networks.


----------



## blergh (May 29, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> 1500??? I paid $110 shipped for each router. One took a month to ship from a reseller and the other arrived in a few days via eBay.


1500 SEK, meaning 225$ or so.


----------



## mikho (May 29, 2013)

Dustin.se is one of the largest webshops in Sweden. Sometimes they got something at a great price but not that often.


I'm sure there are other alternatives even in Sweden


----------



## Jack (May 30, 2013)

Looks like the new router/s are a little rubbish?


----------



## shovenose (May 30, 2013)

Jack said:


> Looks like the new router/s are a little rubbish?


Um... where did you get this idea?


----------



## Jack (May 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Um... where did you get this idea?









Turned out it wasn't the router at fault though;


----------



## raidz (May 31, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I would get one for home but they don't have WiFi. We're trying to find a good way to mount these in our cabinet.


Use their Unifi AP for that:

http://www.ubnt.com/unifi

EDIT: re: no wifi

I have it mounted in my hallway:


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jun 1, 2013)

UniFi rulez!


----------

